# Canon R6



## CherylL (Nov 1, 2021)

I traded in my Canon 5D mark iii for the R6 Saturday.  Shot a set of Halloween photos and happy with the AF on the R6.  Set the camera to eye detect & servo.  Used the screen to set up my shot and tap the screen for the focus point area and it latched onto the eye.  I have the control ring adapter set for the ISO and the mode where you have to press the shutter button half way to change the ISO.  That way I don't accidentally change the ISO.  You can set the control ring with out having to press the shutter button.   I took photos of kids and adults jumping with the photos in focus except one.  That could have been user error. The 50 1.4 appears sharper than it did on the 5Dmarkiii.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 1, 2021)

Nice image. I shot a 100 or so images this weekend with the R5 and adapted it to my glass and would agree the eye AF is superb on it.

I really want to step up to either the R5 or R6 soon.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 1, 2021)

ronlane said:


> Nice image. I shot a 100 or so images this weekend with the R5 and adapted it to my glass and would agree the eye AF is superb on it.
> 
> I really want to step up to either the R5 or R6 soon.


The R5 has 45MP!  The R6 has animal eye detect and will test that feature.  I've been watching tuts and need to learn all the AF settings.  It has the drag method of the AF which I didn't enable.  I tried that on the Fuji X-T4 and I kept bumping the back screen between shots.


----------



## rallison (Nov 22, 2021)

EOS R6 has many advantages: it provides excellent image quality, high-speed shooting and includes impressive image stabilization. It is not the best still image and video option, but it is an excellent camera for photographers.


----------

